# Pictures



## TheDogSlayer (Feb 2, 2006)

[siteimg]3509[/siteimg]
[siteimg]3510[/siteimg]
[siteimg]3494[/siteimg]


----------



## TheDogSlayer (Feb 2, 2006)

[siteimg]3506[/siteimg]

[siteimg]3507[/siteimg]


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Impressive pics :beer: , where abouts are you located in MN?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Those are some pretty sweet pictures.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice :beer:


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

dogslayer,

Nice pics! I wish I had a season 1/2 that good!

Jaybic


----------



## TheDogSlayer (Feb 2, 2006)

I live in Hutchinson, but most of our hunting is from Grove City west, all the way to central South Dakota.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Very cool
:beer:


----------



## ReKooH (Jan 10, 2006)

HUtchinson No way.. i Live in hutch...


----------



## StLCardsFan (Dec 7, 2005)

I tried my luck (bad) around Huntchinson last Saturday. However, on my drive out I saw a yote patroling along Hwy 212 just outside Eden Prairie. Couple days later in the news was mentions a yote problem in Eden Prairie as one took somebody's pet for lunch.

Guess I'll have to go further west like Slayer.

Leave some for the rest of us!

:beer: 
Jeff


----------



## TheDogSlayer (Feb 2, 2006)

ReKooH, I work at HTI, been there 23 years.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

*Those are some impressive pics wooah 8) *


----------



## SWMinnesota (Dec 19, 2005)

Dogslayer, do you know anyone named Mike Wente? I went to college with him.


----------



## TheDogSlayer (Feb 2, 2006)

SWMinnesota 
Yes, I do know Mike Wendt. He use to work at HTI where I work. I bought a 3 1/2 inch Remington 870 from him a few years, he said it kick too much. I'm not sure where he is working now. I know he really got into bass fishing.


----------



## TheDogSlayer (Feb 2, 2006)

[siteimg]3508[/siteimg]


----------



## ReKooH (Jan 10, 2006)

Dogslayer i go to school at the HTI Learning center im only 16 right now so your real close. Man.. you have good luck thats alot of Pic in that last pic.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Nice pics of harvest.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Great pics nice to see someone else taking the time to put up their fur!


----------



## TR220swift (Feb 9, 2006)

Very nice dont see to may foxes around here


----------

